# 2 Iquitos Vents with Vivarium



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY 

Species - R. ventrimaculata 'Iquitos' 
Line/Origin - Brooklyn Dart Frogs
Code - 0.0.2
Age - Approximately 6 months
Quantity - 2
Price - $50 each
Group Prices - Both frogs for $100, vivarium is $40, making the total $140. I would much rather sell the frogs with the vivarium.
Preferred Payment Method - Cash/PayPal
Shipping Rates & information - If these are not sold to someone local within 3 weeks I will most likely ship them. 

More information about the frogs and their vivarium can be found in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/66197-mitchs-18x18x18-zoo-meds.html

Note: The vivarium does have two pests, snails and nemerteans. The price has been factored into this. 

Pictures: 



















Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I want these guys out so I can get started on the new project!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoken for.


----------

